# Food spending



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

My husband and I are doing our new year's budget reevaluation after a pay increase. We have been discussing our grocery budget, which despite pay raises, we have tried to keep very low (a vestige from our super poor grad-school days!). I found this data from the USDA:
http://www.cnpp.usda.gov/Publications/FoodPlans/2008/CostofFoodFeb08.pdf

Does this seem reasonable? I've found this to be a very touchy subject with some people that I've tried to seek advice from. We track quite a bit below the lowest plan (thrift plan) including our grocery +eating out spending. Its been harder to stay on budget lately due to more hospitality and little ones eating more, so we're considering raising the grocery portion and wondering if this is a realistic guide.

Thanks!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 5, 2010)

No idea if it's a reasonable guide, but we track in the Thrifty plan if it only includes edibles. We fall in Low Cost if it includes everything we buy at the store (paper products, cleaning supplies, etc.) I guarantee we could spend less (I do shop at the lowest-priced chains, buy some generic, but usually forget my coupons, don't comparison shop between stores, etc.) so it wouldn't surprise me if someone more dedicated than I could do better. Now, the guide specifically says it's only talking about meals/snacks prepared at home, and you're including eating out and still falling below. 

Rather than using the guide in isolation, have you looked at the percentage of food spending in your budget over the years? Like the cost of housing, this may be a more accurate way to adjust spending upward. For example, we spend 20-25% on household purchases (food and personal care and cleaning, etc.). It's difficult to break out just food for us because we shop at places like WalMart and Meijer and do one-stop shopping.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 5, 2010)

Fascinating! I've been thinking I was spending too much as an individual for food and incidentals (i.e. garbage bags, household cleaners, etc) but the amount I spend monthly still puts me in the "thrifty" category. It looks like it could be a pretty accurate gauge for determining a food budget but I bet you could definitely budget for lower and still come out successful and not starving.


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 5, 2010)

The thrifty category for 19-50 year old males *does* seem just a tad low... My weekly diet consists of beans, lentils, rice, chicken, milk, yogurt, orange juice,oatmeal, peas, and eggs (and bacon/frozen pizzas when I'm bored) and I still come in at about $50 a week.


----------



## nasa30 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is off topic but right on the money but if you want to save on your grocery bills, try "couponing". I was blown away when my wife started last year. She averages $.33 on the $1.00 for it all. It is just insane. She will send me to the store with a list and coupons, and I saw my total at Publix go from $52.00 down to $10.00 one time. If you are a fan of store brands, you might not like it as well because all the deals are on brand name items.

A great site to see how it works is Southern Savers. The top bar will explain how it works. It does require work and it works best when you buy the items that you can get the best deal on. That means that when you get started, you will be buying a lot of different stuff and still need to buy stuff for dinner but it will catch up and then you can stockpile. 

If you really want to add $ back into the budget, this is the BEST way.


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks yall, this is good to hear. You're right, Anna, I didn't realize it was just meals at home. But for me that still makes sense to me to include. Still, eating out is sort of more of an entertainment expense for us, since that's usually what we do on our "date nights." I know that we could go lower and not starve, but the pinch has been more that I'm not baking as much from scratch (I mean, for a long time I made all bread from scratch, now I buy whole wheat sandwich bread and bagels from the store, that sort of thing), and our kids are getting older and eating more, and we have people over for dinner at least once a week (even more lately). I *know* that I could spend less, but its a lot of time investment that I'm not entirely sure is worth it at the moment (three kids under 5, one more on the way). Also, hospitality to non-believers (who are the people who are over at our house for dinner usually) is one of the ministries we can do at our point in life with lots of little ones. 

Paul, good to hear from a male on this too. Although its harder to buy cheap for one than a family in general.

Judson, good advice - I do know a few ladies who are coupon queens! I have done the coupon thing in the past though, but I find it doesn't work well with the things we buy - mostly ingredients rather than the finished products. There are never coupons on fresh produce or dairy, flour, or basic cuts of meat, for example.


----------



## Andres (Jan 5, 2010)

Our budget falls in line with it. It's just my wife and I so for the family of two, ages 19-50, we would be in the thrify category. It states $341 a month for thrifty. Ususally we only budget $300-$320, so i guess we would actually be under thrifty! I'm proud of us considering that I eat more than average! 
I am curious as to how this factors eating out at restaurants, fast food, etc. We also budget separately for that, so that would add in if they are including ALL meals for the month. I definitely think it's possible for the family of 2 to live on under $400 a month for all food. I would say they could even do it for under $350. 
Here's my tip - buy all your groceries at Wal-Mart. Seriously.
--- ----
One more tip. Plan your meals ahead. We try to do two weeks at a time. Basically we plan dinner only. If you know exactly what you will be cooking each night, then you will know exactly what you need to buy and are less prone to just throw stuff in your cart. For breakfast we just buy a few boxes of generic cereal and maybe a carton of eggs and turkey bacon. Oh, I also like oatmeal. As for lunch, sandwhich stuff will do along with some fruit. We also usually take for lunch leftovers from the dinner before.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 5, 2010)

Prufrock said:


> The thrifty category for 19-50 year old males *does* seem just a tad low... My weekly diet consists of beans, lentils, rice, chicken, milk, yogurt, orange juice,oatmeal, peas, and eggs (and bacon/frozen pizzas when I'm bored) and I still come in at about $50 a week.


 
Fresh fruits and veggies are more expensive, and are underrepresented on your list by USDA guidelines for "healthy", so they probably factor into one of the higher plans. I'm no slave to the food pyramid, but that's probably why you're seeing a difference. I have no idea what you could cut/go cheaper on to fit their Thrifty for your category.


----------



## nasa30 (Jan 5, 2010)

> I definitely think it's possible for the family of 2 to live on under $400 a month for all food


 
You are correct. We are a family of 4 (really 3 for this purpose since our 9 mo is not much of a consumer) and we have a food and household item (paper products, cleaners, trash bags, etc) and do it for around $300 a month and we very rarely eat out.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 5, 2010)

The guide also doesn't take into account the cost variance by region---When we lived in MS and now in KY, we pay much less for milk than my mother has paid all along in Atlanta, for example.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Larry Burkett, and I think this is picked up by Crown Financial ministries, uses something called "net spendable income" (gross after tithe and taxes).

It varied based on income, but basically food was at 15% of net spendable income at lower middle income level and 12% at middle middle income.

From that, you work backward to figure out how one can eat for that, because groceries and food is one of the most variable and controllable expenditures. 

Recently, we started paying more attention to food stewardship, and this has significantly reduced monthly spending, and made food better. It includes several aspects (reducing food waste, buying from a "discount" grocery, eating at home more, substitute water for other beverages, etc.).

Eating out in restaurants is a separate spending category, part of "recreation and entertainment" (5% of net spendable), and routine lunches eaten at work by sack or cafeteria usually go in "miscellaneous" (5-7% of net spendable), plus there is a separate budge line item for "hospitality" (another budget line item of food).


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

Its hard too to compare food budgets across the board because people are also in different cost of living areas. There is a HUGE food cost difference here in the DC area compared to New Orleans, where we lived before. 

Scott, great point about the percentages. It would make sense to count eating out as a separate category, but then we would be ridiculously lower than the USDA for sure! I am measuring our total food costs - grocery + eating out because that's how my husband asked me to look at it, though we do have separate budget categories for them for tracking purposes. I will suggest that to him. Together they come out considerably under the allowance for the thrifty plan. We're considering adding about $50 a month to our grocery budget.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Anyone in the DC area want to weigh in? I know you're on this board! Anyone with a bunch of kids? I really appreciate all of your imput - its been nearly impossible to talk to people about this in person. Just trying to get a general sense if the USDA scale is realistic.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jan 5, 2010)

CatherineL said:


> Its hard too to compare food budgets across the board because people are also in different cost of living areas. There is a HUGE food cost difference here in the DC area compared to New Orleans, where we lived before.
> 
> Scott, great point about the percentages. It would make sense to count eating out as a separate category, but then we would be ridiculously lower than the USDA for sure! I am measuring our total food costs - grocery + eating out because that's how my husband asked me to look at it, though we do have separate budget categories for them for tracking purposes. I will suggest that to him. Together they come out considerably under the allowance for the thrifty plan. We're considering adding about $50 a month to our grocery budget.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Anyone in the DC area want to weigh in? I know you're on this board! Anyone with a bunch of kids? I really appreciate all of your imput - its been nearly impossible to talk to people about this in person. Just trying to get a general sense if the USDA scale is realistic.



I agree that the average is a little too simplistic.

We buget $475 Canadian (which is almost $475 American these days) per month for our family of three. So this puts us somewhere between "thrifty" and "low cost."

We shop at the lowest priced store, use coupons, meal plan, etc...

We were recently in Phoenix for a couple of weeks and had access to a home with a kitchen, so that we went grocery shopping normally as we would at home. We were amazed at how much cheaper the groceries were in Phoenix than in Calgary, Alberta. I can only imagine that transportation costs are a big factor, especially during our long winter when we don't grow anything besides icicles.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 5, 2010)

I think it is easier to get lower numbers with more people in the family (shared costs). We have a family of six, and our costs are roughly $600 month for food per month. If we included all dining and entertainment (which is more than just eating out) it would be around $750/month. This would appear to be way below the figures on the chart, and yet we eat plenty of meat, pay extra expenses for a child with a dairy allergy (goat's milk is really expensive).

So I am not so sure about this.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2010)

CatherineL;

I honestly don't keep track of those things..we probably buy about $300 to $400 worth of 'groceries' a month for a family of 5, (three adults and two teens) but I don't typically spend that much, and don't typically use coupons either..

Looking at my last 2 grocery receipts..the last one wasn't for major shopping..but I got 2 pizza's, a 2 liter coke, 2 boxes of cheese sticks, and a thing of Bryers ice cream..I paid $11.58 cents and saved $13.67--the store was having a sale..buy the pizza's and get everything else free..so I took advantage of that offer on things I don't typically buy..

The other was a major shopping trip..I spent $164.87 and saved $46.21, so $211 worth of groceries..I probably could have saved more if I had coupons..I even bought fresh fruit and veggies..I bought 2 weeks worth of groceries for the most part..I will probably need to go back and get bread and milk..I try and buy our meat in large family packages which I then break down into smaller portions--like I buy two large packages of thighs/ legs (which were on sale buy on get one- so $6 for the two packages), then make packages consisting of both..and I get three meals from the two packages..they had the beef roast on sale buy one get one so for $10.00 I bought two roasts..they had the pork roast on sale as well...though not the buy one get one..but $5 for a large pork roast they also had pork chops buy one get one..so I got 2 packages for about $8.00 ($4 per package) and a large family package of hamburger for about $10 which I broke down into three smaller packages..

I don't comparison shop between stores, as I can't see driving to three different stores trying to save a few dollars on a few items..Now, I occasionally go to the Military base and do some shopping (but even that has been a long time) because even though their prices may be less on some items per package, it averages about the same with the local grocery stores buy one get one on the same item..and even for some meat items even though the commissary may have a lower price per lb, they can't beat the buy one get one prices on the larger family packages I buy..and for some reason I tend to spend way more at the commissary even using coupons..


So I could try getting the coupons and seeing if it helps in bringing my bill down further, but I doubt it would unless they were for items I would typically buy...but I don't usually find coupons for the items on my list when I'm going..


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, we're in a generally higher cost of living area, but still (if we exclude eating out of course, as the USDA thing does) we are almost $200 below the allotment in the thrifty plan. My husband pointed out for example that the weekly cost of food on there for a 1 year old was roughly half of that for an adult male, which seems a bit weird. 

I'm curious if people could look at the chart of just tell me if you think its wayyy on the high side for the number of people in your family. I'm not sure if I'm just still skewed because I'm so used to extreme frugal grocery shopping (seriously I consider sandwich bread a convenience food and only recently started buying it). Now that Dh's income is up, we are just looking at readjusting things a bit but I'm still in that mode where I feel guilty buying anything but extreme basics. I cringe sometimes when we have 3 extra men over (non-believers from dh's work), though I love having them here I know that to meet the budget I'll have to cut something back next week. So we know our budget really needs to be re-evaluated, since we save quite a bit every month we can shift things around a bit, but are just trying to get a sense of what's "normal."

I'm going to run the percentages Scott suggested when I get a chance - very interested to see what those come out to. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 5, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> I think it is easier to get lower numbers with more people in the family (shared costs). We have a family of six, and our costs are roughly $600 month for food per month. If we included all dining and entertainment (which is more than just eating out) it would be around $750/month. This would appear to be way below the figures on the chart, and yet we eat plenty of meat, pay extra expenses for a child with a dairy allergy (goat's milk is really expensive).
> 
> So I am not so sure about this.



Yes, having health problems (esp. food allergies) brings your bill up. We used to be way below thrifty before I stopped running roughshod over food allergies -- I have to drink goat's milk (yes, expensive stuff), and have celiac -- and now we are just above that bracket with two people. Couponing is grueling (all the different stores, all the days that one has to run out to get the sales, all the hours spent searching and figuring out how to get the best deals) but it certainly seems to pay, if you can eat things that go on sale. We often can't though, and I don't have the energy for the marathon shopping, so we spend more than some families in our church with children who eat quite well but coupon.



CatherineL said:


> Yup, we're in a generally higher cost of living area, but still (if we exclude eating out of course, as the USDA thing does) we are almost $200 below the allotment in the thrifty plan. My husband pointed out for example that the weekly cost of food on there for a 1 year old was roughly half of that for an adult male, which seems a bit weird.
> 
> I'm curious if people could look at the chart of just tell me if you think its wayyy on the high side for the number of people in your family. I'm not sure if I'm just still skewed because I'm so used to extreme frugal grocery shopping (seriously I consider sandwich bread a convenience food and only recently started buying it). Now that Dh's income is up, we are just looking at readjusting things a bit but I'm still in that mode where I feel guilty buying anything but extreme basics. I cringe sometimes when we have 3 extra men over (non-believers from dh's work), though I love having them here I know that to meet the budget I'll have to cut something back next week. So we know our budget really needs to be re-evaluated, since we save quite a bit every month we can shift things around a bit, but are just trying to get a sense of what's "normal."
> 
> I'm going to run the percentages Scott suggested when I get a chance - very interested to see what those come out to. Thanks again everyone!


 
I don't think that it is 'wayyy' on the high side, as we are fairly frugal even with buying for allergies. Re: guilt: It has been a struggle for me with guilt to spend money on food, esp things like goat milk for myself -- and I have at times throughout my life spent months avoiding meat and other basic foods so as not to increase the budget (I grew up in the habit of extremely frugal eating habits because we were quite poor -- and of course we didn't know about my food allergies: I have osteoporosis at 31 and cannot have my own children: I mention that only because there are more important things than being extremely frugal. Ruben now takes me shopping and has absolved me of guilt in the matter


----------



## nasa30 (Jan 5, 2010)

> all the hours spent searching and figuring out how to get the best deals


 
Just a note that sites like southen savers will tell you all the matchups for that week based on the store you like to shop and save you from having to do all that research.

We are also pretty pickey and don't just eat what is on sale but you are correct that it would be difficult with something like celiac.


----------



## Honor (Jan 5, 2010)

we spend $150 a week and that is for me and my husband, our 6 year old, 4 year old, 1 month old who is on formula, and my BIL who is 21 and could easily eat everything in the house in one sitting. The 150 a week also includes diapers, the formula, cleaners, bath stuff (like shampoo and soap etc), dog food and all our groceries. But I do like Andres we shop almost exclusively at walmart and I plan all our dinners out for the week. but I still check the other super markets for meat deals and other deep discounts. and when there is a meat sale I stock up... like yesterday I bought $71 worth of steaks.... they were NY strips that were normally $10.98 per lb and they were on sale for $4.58 per lb. so I got 3 packages and I devided them up into packs of two and they will be our "dinner dates" for the next 3 months or so. dinner dates are where we feed the boys TV dinners and get them in bed a half hour early and then we set out the good dishes and the nice table cloth, break open a bottle of $4 wine and have steak and salad and a baked potato and talk and maybe watch a netflix movie or play a card game. but I digress. anywho. that's what we do.


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Heidi, that's very encouraging. The guilt thing is certainly part of the reason we're re-evaluating. I don't think I'd feel bad as long as I was meeting the pre-agreed-upon budget. But figuring out what that should be is confusing. We are friends with one couple who told me she spends about $600 on groceries for the two of them. She's one of the only people who I know who would talk to me about specifics though- the other people with little kids acted very uncomfortable when I asked about it so I did not want to push it! But I'm not trying to judge!

Jessi, that's very helpful, thank you! 

I know at this point, even though I could cut more back, my family is eating an excellent diet. We don't have any major food allergies. My husband can't have any MSG, so that cuts out a lot of stuff that people spend more on, like prepared or boxed things. But some wiggle room would be really nice.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2010)

CatherineL;



> ]Yup, we're in a generally higher cost of living area, but still (if we exclude eating out of course, as the USDA thing does) we are almost $200 below the allotment in the thrifty plan.



then up your budget without guilt..



> I'm curious if people could look at the chart of just tell me if you think its wayyy on the high side for the number of people in your family. I'm not sure if I'm just still skewed because I'm so used to extreme frugal grocery shopping (seriously I consider sandwich bread a convenience food and only recently started buying it). Now that Dh's income is up, we are just looking at readjusting things a bit but I'm still in that mode where I feel guilty buying anything but extreme basics. I cringe sometimes when we have 3 extra men over (non-believers from dh's work), though I love having them here I know that to meet the budget I'll have to cut something back next week. So we know our budget really needs to be re-evaluated, since we save quite a bit every month we can shift things around a bit, but are just trying to get a sense of what's "normal."



If I used those charts, a boy of 15 should eat $300 worth of groceries a month by himself and that's on the liberal side, I'm sorry but I can't see my 15 year old eating that much in groceries a month by himself..if he did he would be HUGE!!! My daughters 17 and 21 do not eat $610 worth of groceries between them either..

They say $1110 a month for a family of 4, I don't spend that for a family of 5, even with all the paper/cleaning products and such..I think they are adding all the snack foods and desserts and whatnot in those numbers as well..which I don't typically buy..

If you can raise your monthly food budget then do so, and plan it around having those extra men over for dinner a couple nights a week, but I don't see the harm in raising the budget some if you can and NOT feel guilty for doing so...and I'm sure these men do not care if it's a name brand or store brand product they are eating, they are appreciative of the meal..


----------



## Tripel (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting statistics. My family of 4 (children 1 and 3) budgets $400 per month, and it is a struggle. We go over budget most months, and that is even with buying mostly generic. The only thing we don't skimp on is organic milk (for the kids) and fresh produce. Everything else we buy cheap.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2010)

CatherineL;7



> We are friends with one couple who told me she spends about $600 on groceries for the two of them. She's one of the only people who I know who would talk to me about specifics though- the other people with little kids acted very uncomfortable when I asked about it so I did not want to push it! But I'm not trying to judge!



Even if it were just my husband and I, I couldn't see spending $600 a month on groceries..that would be steak, crab, lobster, fresh seafood and whatnot, almost every night to get our budget that high...but then, it also depends on the area you live..and you live in a higher priced area than I do..

okay looking at the numbers...

say I spend $400 a month for a family of five..take out paper products, dog food, shampoos/conditioners, razor blades, ect..that's about $50...so $350 dollars..
$350 divided by 4.33 (for months w/ 5 weeks) $80.85 a week divided by 5 for per person spending..$16 a week per person..that's less than what they say a 1 year old should have spent on them a week using the thrifty plan..and we are far from starving...


----------



## Andres (Jan 5, 2010)

Honor said:


> dinner dates are where we feed the boys TV dinners and get them in bed a half hour early and then we set out the good dishes and the nice table cloth, break open a bottle of $4 wine and have steak and salad and a baked potato and talk and maybe watch a netflix movie or play a card game. but I digress. anywho. that's what we do.


 
Awww...this is sweet. no, seriously, its a cute idea.


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

BJ, to be fair this was a dual income couple who both work long hours - I think they eat out a lot and she included that in that number. When they do eat in, its a lot of prepared food. Also, we are in DC where cost of living is pretty high (lower only than New York and CA I believe). I'm impressed you can spend that little for so many adults! That's less than we spend for 2 adults and 3 little kids. 

Tripel, we're in the same budget range- that helps to know - we have similarly aged kids. Ours are almost 5, 3, and 1.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 5, 2010)

CatherineL;



> BJ, to be fair this was a dual income couple who both work long hours - I think they eat out a lot and she included that in that number. When they do eat in, its a lot of prepared food. Also, we are in DC where cost of living is pretty high (lower only than New York and CA I believe). I'm impressed you can spend that little for so many adults! That's less than we spend for 2 adults and 3 little kids.



We seldom go out for dinner because it's so expensive...for us to go out to eat we could easily spend over $80 to $90 for the 5 of us..so for us, it's way cheaper to eat at home....long gone are the days of McDonalds or kids meal prices at a nice restaurant, where kids eat free or from the kids menu..(so you know..depending on the rest. it ends at about the age of 10-11)..

When my kids were younger I still didn't spend a lot, I seldom buy junk food like donuts/cookies/chips/candy/ice cream and such..we would rather put that money on fresh fruits/veggies. Even when I do buy those items they don't get eaten very fast..chips end up stale and thrown away...so no point buying them..

Much of what I make ends up w/ left overs that we eat for lunch or dinner the next day...I made a huge pot of chicken noodle soup the other night, and it fed the 5 of us, an elder from our church and his wife and my daughters boyfriend..with left overs for lunch the next day...I made a pot of chili one night, that fed the five of us and one of my son's teenage friends; w/ left overs..when I make chicken or say a pork roast.. left overs we cut up and use to make bbq chicken or chicken fajita's or bbq pork sandwiches the next night.

I mentioned earlier, I bought a pork roast on sale for $5.00 so I'll make the roast and use the left overs for bbq pork sandwiches the next night..so two meals for just over $5.00 (when you include the cost for the bbq sauce, buns, and the sides for the two nights) much cheaper than going to the local bbq joint and trying to feed 5 ppl..

I grew up in a family of six and learned to cook for a larger family--

When you say prepared meals, you mean things like boxed noodles and potatoes and the like? I buy those as well, but I buy them on sale..and it's still cheaper than eating out
I've also bought some boxed meal dinners, that come w/ everything in them..I can buy them 2 for $7; so for $7.00 I can feed my family and typically one of my kids friends eat over..so six ppl for $7.00..again much cheaper than going out to eat..

(and we are a single income family)


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree BJ, I cook very similarly to you actually! I was just using my friends as an example of someone who actually told me what they spent, but obviously they're in a totally different situation from us.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Three ways you can reduce your costs when eating out:

1) coupons (remember on-line also)
2) split a plate
3) ask for water only


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 5, 2010)

Their estimate for a 19-50 female seems really low to me. I spent about 40/ week on groceries (although in the summer I spend much less because I have a garden) and I shop quite thriftily. I also tend to make larger portions of things and eat them for 3 meals. I do live in an area where a lot of stuff has to be shipped in from farther away though - perhaps that's a factor.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 5, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Their estimate for a 19-50 female seems really low to me. I spent about 40/ week on groceries (although in the summer I spend much less because I have a garden) and I shop quite thriftily. I also tend to make larger portions of things and eat them for 3 meals. I do live in an area where a lot of stuff has to be shipped in from farther away though - perhaps that's a factor.


 
Do you think their estimates are based on a certain amount per person, rather than factoring in that one person will have to spend almost as much as two people -- and barring a lot of special items, from there to add in a third is not a great leap in budget because you're already buying most things anyway, and so on? (It seems from feedback that the fewer person estimates are unrealistic on one end of the scale, and some of the families with more children have said the larger family estimates are unrealistic in another direction.)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 5, 2010)

We've got two adults, a 9 year old, a 7 year old, a 5 year old, and a 2 year old... and we spend about $250 per week. Is that a lot?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not when you make officer coin on the first and fifteenth.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 5, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Their estimate for a 19-50 female seems really low to me. I spent about 40/ week on groceries (although in the summer I spend much less because I have a garden) and I shop quite thriftily. I also tend to make larger portions of things and eat them for 3 meals. I do live in an area where a lot of stuff has to be shipped in from farther away though - perhaps that's a factor.
> ...


 
This makes sense. I think you must be correct. I think my mother spends much less than 120/week and she feeds 3 people - and lives in an area with similar prices.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 5, 2010)

> I think it is easier to get lower numbers with more people in the family (shared costs). We have a family of six, and our costs are roughly $600 month for food per month. If we included all dining and entertainment (which is more than just eating out) it would be around $750/month. This would appear to be way below the figures on the chart, and yet we eat plenty of meat, pay extra expenses for a child with a dairy allergy (goat's milk is really expensive).



Yep, economies of scale. They make life oh so much easier. 

We definitely fit in the 'thrifty' category. Elizabeth can often (not sure how) cook meals for under $1/head/meal.

Potatoes can be on sale at the supermarket for $2.99 for a 10 lb bag, but who cares when a farmer will sell you 50 lbs for $10? Also, if you buy ingredients and not pre-made food, it is amazing how cheap it can be to eat.

I really don't know how much we spend because we don't budget on groceries. When something comes on sale, we buy a ton of it (not always a metric ton, but you know what I mean...) Then it lasts us for months. We are trying to get back to our China habits (ie: need bread, buy wheat, grind, make bread with the flour) which also reduce the cost of eating HUGELY and are SO much more healthy for you.

My favorite example of the cheapo buying: Cheerios were on sale for $1.66/box (less than half of what they usually are). On the back was a $2.00 off coupon for Pampers (we have 2 in diapers and one on the way). So they were paying us $0.34/box to eat Cheerios. We bought ~75 boxes. That lasted us the better part of a year.

PS - for those who can't drink cow's milk, try raw milk (non-pasteurized, non-homogenized). My daughter has a fairly severe milk allergy when it is pasteurized and homogenized, and none when it is completely unprocessed. BUT be careful - it can make you VERY ill if you aren't exceedingly anal retentive with cleanliness.


----------



## smhbbag (Jan 6, 2010)

> PS - for those who can't drink cow's milk, try raw milk (non-pasteurized, non-homogenized). My daughter has a fairly severe milk allergy when it is pasteurized and homogenized, and none when it is completely unprocessed. BUT be careful - it can make you VERY ill if you aren't exceedingly anal retentive with cleanliness.



I second the recommendation, if you know and trust the farmer/farm it comes from. Standard, commercial dairy cows in a corporate farm environment....well, let's just say that you don't want to drink theirs without homogenization and pasteurization.

Also be aware of the law in your area. In many places in the U.S. (I think most) even drinking raw milk from your own cows on your own property is illegal. Selling/buying? Possible jail time, and stiff penalties. Tread with caution.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 6, 2010)

Ben,



> We've got two adults, a 9 year old, a 7 year old, a 5 year old, and a 2 year old... and we spend about $250 per week. Is that a lot?


 
That depends, do you shop at the commissary or off base?

If at the commissary is that before or after MWR surcharge fees? If it's after then your not really spending that much on groceries per se' because the surcharge fee's could be viewed as entertainment (ie: upkeep of the base pool, movie theater, bowling alley, gym, and other various MWR activities those fee's help fund)..

Take off the surcharge and you'd have a better idea of your true grocery budget..


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 6, 2010)

Two thoughts:

-Can you grow a garden?


--Also, if you can scrimp in other areas, add money to your food budget...the cheapest food is the poorest quality and the poorest demographic in the US is the most obese. 


Long-term it's cheaper to pay more and get quality, fresh foods.


----------



## Grillsy (Jan 6, 2010)

I live in a poor small town in Kentucky so our food prices are reasonable. I'd say we spend around $200 a month or so.
Of course it is only my wife and I. Plus we are able to offset some costs and come in less than the aforementioned amount
due to the fact that garden vegetables are aplenty and I have no qualms slaying animals.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2010)

> --Also, if you can scrimp in other areas, add money to your food budget...the cheapest food is the poorest quality and the poorest demographic in the US is the most obese.



Sure, if you're buying processed foods - that's how the poor get so fat. I used to spend a lot of time in Midwest City in OKC and because I was a student, shopped at the worst places. I saw FOOD STAMPS go to taco dinners, microwave pizzas and Hungry Man TV dinners, etc. for the most part. If they had bought flour and oil or fresh vegetables or pasta or potatoes, it would have been a significant savings and a measurable difference in their health as well.

Often the cheapest food can be the best, if you are willing (or know how) to cook. A lot of people just don't know any better.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2010)

Remember this is a government document. It will be published in such a way to make you feel good about the economic situation, deny the reality of inflation, and in general become a mind numbed comrade. (Tongue somewhat implanted in cheek; but not firmly.......)


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the imput everyone. The impression I've gotten is that although our budget is well below this gov'ment scale, I can stick to it well with thrifty shopping and cooking (we also do have a large garden and buy things from co-ops when it makes sense cost-wise), but adding a little would not be inappropriate. I know how to live on an extremely low food budget, but figuring out how to live with plenty and still be a good steward has been shockingly more difficult! 

I've been looking all over the internet, and I think there's so much variance in cost of living, what people are comfortable spending, income level, and food preferences. The percentages Scott gave earlier in the thread were very helpful - we are actually spending quite a small percentage of our income on our food. Not to say that's a reason to jack up the food budget like crazy, but it makes us feel better about adding a bit on to things easier. Dh also says thanks.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 6, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > --Also, if you can scrimp in other areas, add money to your food budget...the cheapest food is the poorest quality and the poorest demographic in the US is the most obese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, just have to add this: one of my last projects in grad school was assisting in data analysis for a study sponsored by the USDA regarding families of low socioeconomic status located along the border. We had a map of all the local grocery stores, convenient stores, fruit stands, WIC centers, etc and calculated the amount of time it would take to get to these places from the participants' homes by their preferred mode of transportation. Many of these folks either don't own cars or are dependent on rides. So most of the time, their only option is to walk to the nearest store, often a convenience store, to get that week's groceries. So often food choices are limited by access. So, I wouldn't necessarily say they just don't know any better. There are some other conclusions I found regarding food choices and practices among America's poorest but I don't want to discuss them in detail considering the study hasn't been published yet. If you have more questions about it, feel free to PM me.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2010)

> Sorry, just have to add this: one of my last projects in grad school was assisting in data analysis for a study sponsored by the USDA regarding families of low socioeconomic status located along the border. We had a map of all the local grocery stores, convenient stores, fruit stands, WIC centers, etc and calculated the amount of time it would take to get to these places from the participants' homes by their preferred mode of transportation. Many of these folks either don't own cars or are dependent on rides. So most of the time, their only option is to walk to the nearest store, often a convenience store, to get that week's groceries. So often food choices are limited by access. So, I wouldn't necessarily say they just don't know any better. There are some other conclusions I found regarding food choices and practices among America's poorest but I don't want to discuss them in detail considering the study hasn't been published yet. If you have more questions about it, feel free to PM me.



I can see this for inner-inner city, but in this case, it was still a rather poor area (I shopped at Crest, the supermarket choice of the somewhat impoverished) and there was ample selection of fresh food, etc. but the choices coming down the belt were consistently processed food. Judging by the number of carts that were taken down the sidewalk (no car available to them) there were plenty who walked there. But then again, this was not Detroit, I'm sure that is a very different scene.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 6, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Three ways you can reduce your costs when eating out:
> 
> 1) coupons (remember on-line also)
> 2) split a plate
> 3) ask for water only



Ditto what Scott said. Another suggestion is to go out with another couple using the Buy one get one free coupons. If you split the meal with your wife, have only water, and only have to pay half of your original price, you can easily get out of a decent restaurant for under 10 bucks.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 6, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > --Also, if you can scrimp in other areas, add money to your food budget...the cheapest food is the poorest quality and the poorest demographic in the US is the most obese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I yield to your expert advice. If you can feed about a dozen every day three times a day then you must be onto something.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2010)

That doesn't make your statement any less true. You're correct, the poorest demographic is the most obese and has the worst nutrition. It's just that I don't think it has to be that way, and the alternative is actually cheaper in many cases.


----------



## CatherineL (Jan 6, 2010)

The WIC program is certainly doing a good job encouraging good nutrition. We had some experience with it when my oldest was a baby and we were evacuated from our home in New Orleans due to hurricane Katrina. You could only buy pretty nutritious foods (milk, eggs, peanut butter, tuna, cheese, etc). I wish the food stamp program had as strong an emphasis on nutrition and learning to cook with inexpensive ingredients. Processed and convenience foods are so expensive compared to the cheap basics like rice and beans. Patricia's is certainly a good point, but I think if you are really motivated you can figure out a way to get to a store that sells more than chips and soda.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 6, 2010)

CatherineL said:


> The WIC program is certainly doing a good job encouraging good nutrition. We had some experience with it when my oldest was a baby and we were evacuated from our home in New Orleans due to hurricane Katrina. You could only buy pretty nutritious foods (milk, eggs, peanut butter, tuna, cheese, etc). I wish the food stamp program had as strong an emphasis on nutrition and learning to cook with inexpensive ingredients. Processed and convenience foods are so expensive compared to the cheap basics like rice and beans. Patricia's is certainly a good point, but I think if you are really motivated you can figure out a way to get to a store that sells more than chips and soda.


 
Yeah, I think that was the most inspiring to me when looking over the data. We had a wide sample size and there were folks that did try to make the most of the situation. They did buy more nutritious foods even though there was few differences in circumstances. The major difference was motivation. That has been a major criticism of mine with the food stamp program as well. It seems like it would be so easy to change.


----------

